# Bestes iPhone / iPod touch Game



## Blue_Gun (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

was findet ihr das BESTE iPhone / iPod touch Game?


----------



## Low (30. Dezember 2009)

Finde die Papi games ganz lustig.

Oder Payback. Das ist ein GTA 2 clon. 

Assassin's Creed ist auch geil. 6 Stunden lange Story.

Spikey ist ein Spiel wo man echt dran verzweifeln kann...


Ich habe 10 Seiten Apps, habe keinen überblick mehr. Hätte ich noch nie welche gelöscht häte ich bestimtm schon 100 seiten


----------



## theLamer (30. Dezember 2009)

Hm wirf doch mal ein paar in den Raum ;D 
also ich hab Doom und Monopoly gekauft die sind beide ganz gut 
von den kostenlosen finde ich die rennsimulationen sowie iBowl und Touch Hockey am besten ^^


----------



## Player007 (31. Dezember 2009)

Ich hab Doodle Jump, TapDefense, Paper Toss, TowerBloxx, 3D Coaster, Flight Control, Catan, NFS Shift, Trivial Purisuit, Monopoly, Die Siedler im Angebot ^^

Gruß


----------



## Low (31. Dezember 2009)

Die Defense ganes sind immer Klasse.


----------



## theLamer (31. Dezember 2009)

> Paper Toss


hab ich ganz vergessen... natürlich ein Muss für langweilige Schulstunden und für zwischendruch ^^


----------



## Blue_Gun (31. Dezember 2009)

Doodle Jump, Tetris, DepperlTest , Akinator, PapertOSS


dAS WARS GLAUB ICH

mfg


----------



## Klutten (31. Dezember 2009)

Harbor Master - simpel aber irgendwie fesselnd. ^^


----------



## Pommes (31. Dezember 2009)

Is doch kla: Pocketgod


----------



## elCh (1. Januar 2010)

Für mich ganz klar : Paper Toss
einfaches Prinzip und trotzdem fesselnt.


----------



## Player007 (1. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Harbor Master - simpel aber irgendwie fesselnd. ^^



Das ist sowas wie Flight Control oder?


----------



## Klutten (1. Januar 2010)

Flight Control kenne ich nicht. Du musst bei dem Spiel Frachtschiffe in kleine Häfen schieben, die dort entleert werden und wieder aufs Meer geschoben werden müssen. Wird nach einer gewissen Zeit und größer werdenden Schiffen wirklich schwierig.


----------



## Rotax (1. Januar 2010)

Touchgrind.


----------



## Player007 (2. Januar 2010)

Klutten schrieb:


> Flight Control kenne ich nicht. Du musst bei dem Spiel Frachtschiffe in kleine Häfen schieben, die dort entleert werden und wieder aufs Meer geschoben werden müssen. Wird nach einer gewissen Zeit und größer werdenden Schiffen wirklich schwierig.



Ist wie Flight Control, da muss man das gleiche nur mit Flugzeugen machen 
Und da muss man noch verschiedene Flugzeuge auf verschiedene Landeplätze lotsen.

Gruß


----------



## 2084 (2. Januar 2010)

Find die Popgame Spiele gewohnt sehr gut. Peggle, Chuzzle und Bookworm. Davon ab UnblockMe


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Januar 2010)

Also Fling! und Labyrinth finde ich ganz lustig.
Monkey Iland hab ich nur kurz angespielt, da kann ich noch nichts dazu sagen.


----------



## Player007 (25. Januar 2010)

Das GTA fürs iPhone soll ja auch sehr gut sein, habs zwar noch nicht gezockt. Aber ich hole es mir wahrscheinlich bald 

Gruß


----------



## Pein (26. Januar 2010)

Ich find labyrinth iwie lustig _P


----------



## Player007 (16. Februar 2010)

Ganz neu: Plants vs. Zombies
Einfach genial das Spiel, Test:
Plants vs. Zombies: Test (iPhone) und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum Strategie Plants vs. Zombies

Gruß


----------



## fuzzi (19. Februar 2010)

Ice Age Down of the Dinosaurs


----------



## HolySh!t (21. Februar 2010)

Plants vs Zombies 
Hat mich schon aufm PC gefesselt und jz gestern Abend bei nem Kollegen  gedaddelt, einfach nur geil das Game


----------

